# Finally shot my .50 BMG



## Stanley13 (Nov 11, 2011)

So had a blast shooting my .50 BMG and had no problems and still have all of my face LOL. 1 round After going through the plywood target cut a pine tree that was about 6-8inchs around right in half! We shot it 6 tmies.
(propane tank was not as cool as i had hoped)


I need someone that can POST a VIDEO for me. I can text u the video but now way because all the security on work computer for me to upload and play/post on here. I did email it to myself but wont play,I could also email it to You? Let me know if u can?


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Thats bad ass! The pink fits her better to...:whistling:


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Upload the video to vimeo using your iphone, then post the link.
I've done it from the deer stand before, it works great.:thumbsup:


----------



## jhamilton226 (Oct 1, 2010)

I bet that was a blast...literally! I had the S&W 500 for a time and it was a hell of a lot of fun putting a .50 cal round through a watermelon...I got pieces on me from 30 yards away!!! I have to say I almost miss that gun, but then I look at the cost for ammo...lol, can't wait to see your video...I'll try to find the video of the watermelon, its pretty cool...hahaha


----------



## bcp280z (Mar 29, 2011)

How's the shoulder?

Haven't ya seen Dawn of the Dead, the proper method is road flares ducttaped to propane tank.


----------



## Stanley13 (Nov 11, 2011)

*For sure gonna try that! (flare and tank)*



bcp280z said:


> How's the shoulder?
> 
> Haven't ya seen Dawn of the Dead, the proper method is road flares ducttaped to propane tank.


No i dont remember that from the movie but where were u a few days ago when I needed that idea??? Guess there is always next time!!! And may set it in a pan of gas also:thumbup:

And yes my shoulder is still soar, but not near as bad as i was lead to believe it was gonna be. wish I could post this video of my @100 pound girlfriend shooting it???????Priceless!!


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Stanley13 said:


> And may set it in a pan of gas also


That might not go so well with a flare burning LOL

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Forum Runner


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Stanley, I tried to send you a pm but it said you chose not to receive them. 

Yeah, I have the vimeo app and I do think it's free. Vimeo is like YouTube but, it's more for artist and ppl that don't want a bunch of children making stupid comments about their videos. 

Vimeo doesn't restrict you when you add someone else's music to a video that you created. 

Also, YouTube is blocked by a lot of employers, whereas Vimeo is not, so those of us that cruise PFF on our work break can still watch the cool videos of our fellow PFF members.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Well it looks like Stanley got the boot finally..... Go to the community link, he is no longer there.....:thumbsup:


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

?? What he do to get booted??


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

FUPAGUNT said:


> ?? What he do to get booted??


I think he got into a pissing contest with the mods...


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

FUPAGUNT said:


> ?? What he do to get booted??


*I'd like to know too. Must have been behind the scenes cause nothing in this thread looks bad.:whistling:*


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

Well that blows, he was very entertaining to say the least..


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

No pissing contest. He was posting under multiple screennames.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

Splittine said:


> No pissing contest. He was posting under multiple screennames.


not surprising!!!


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Splittine said:


> No pissing contest. He was posting under multiple screennames.


He's not the only one.....


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

^^^ what he said..


----------



## Fig Newton (Oct 4, 2010)

Well, since I am already using my first name, I guess I could have a covert handle like my middle name...lol


----------

